# Mid West Slot Car Show - Highland, Indiana - Nov 11, 2007



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Just wanted to put out this reminder as I received a lot of emails this past weekend concerning the show and where it is located. 

The info is available on my web site too - under News and Updates page.

Any HobbyTalk member that prints this out and brings to the show, will receive 10% off complete purchase. The more you buy the lower the price.

I will be bringing New Dash bodies, New AW Ultra G's and Flamethrowers, New Carrera 1:32 , Digital 132 cars (Hot Rods) that can be run on analog or digital track with flip of a switch, full line of Carrera Go!!! 1:43 slot cars and track systems plus TJ and XT chassis for $6.00 each or 10/$50 - JL/AW bodies for $5 each or 10/$40. 

I will be getting into town on Saturday afternoon and will give updates then on hotel room for anyone wanting to stop by and make a purchase ahead of time.

Have a great week!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Hey Jeff, now that you know how to run these cars you should setup a track on your hotel room bed and challenge buyers to race you for the 10% room sale discount. A king or queen size bed would accommodate a decent sized square track. Very slot geeky - but then again you'd become a honorary Hanson brother and that's pretty cool.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Anyone else going.....I know we will be heading up somtime on Saturday (Gotta watch the #1 Bucks play!) and setting up on Sunday!


See you all there! :wave: 

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

We'll be heading that way on Sunday morning. Hope to see everyone there!!


----------



## speedbuggy (Nov 12, 2005)

MotorCityToyz what happens if you don't have a printer or it ant working couse mine is broke but i'l be there at the show sunday


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I'll be there I'm hoping to pick up a few Parma controllers and maybe a few cars.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Bob Beers and I (Tom Stumpf) will be there.It's a simple 14 hour drive.Long trip but we have a good time.I like to see what JOE Firuli has.Feel sorry for Warren,he has to travel with Tom .Minn. isn't to far.Warren can handle Tom.See you at the show.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

speedbuggy said:


> MotorCityToyz what happens if you don't have a printer or it ant working couse mine is broke but i'l be there at the show sunday



Hey Speedbuggy,

I'll be at the show with MTYODER, I'll bring you a copy of this thread. 

I'll have one of the AutoFest 07 Challengers (91 of 150) for trade. And I'm hoping to complete a deal with SCJ. Hope to see a big, big, turnout. Mike Dore has a good show going and it's fun everytime. Randy.

:woohoo:


----------



## speedbuggy (Nov 12, 2005)

A/FX Nut said:


> Hey Speedbuggy,
> 
> I'll be at the show with MTYODER, I'll bring you a copy of this thread.
> 
> ...


 ok A/fx nut thanks see you all sunday


----------



## speedbuggy (Nov 12, 2005)

just got back from the show had a good time had fun hanfing with a/fx nut MTYODER and 
thanks Motor City Toyz you had what i needed see you all in april


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Not a bad show. Had fun hanging out with Speedbuggy. Smooth trip to the show and back home. Bob Beers and Tom Stumpf are probably on the road home as I type this or they're at Hooters in Mishawaka, Indiana. Lucky devils. :devil: 

Thanks to SCJ for making a trade with me. Nice to see Jeff C., Tom S., Bob B., Mr. & Mrs. Dore and others. Hope to see everyone in April. Randy.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I also was there, good time had by all by the looks of all the smiling faces. A big Thank you to Tom S and Jeff from Motor City Toys for great deals. It was good to meet Bob Beers and Talk to Slot car Johnie, and also MT Yoder...


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Glad to see fellow HTBB posters could attend, in our opinion, the Midwest show has one of the best mixes of scale and collectability of any show in the region.

This time we thought there were some GREAT deals to be had on 1:24 and 1:32 scale cars...I mean MIB Vanquish MG, Scalex and Fly cars for $20....how can you go wrong, this is cheaper then we can get them for at Wholesale!?!

We also did some good trading w/ AFX nut (Thank you very much) and thanks to Steve's Hobby bought a couple of wicked rare AFX Camano's for a reasonable fee. :thumbsup: 


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

